# Sky Early Evening 15 Movies With PIN Have Started



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You can now listen to four letter words on Sky at 17:00 on chn 310

Thus the new PIN feature bites and requires a PIN messing up (or in the movie on it would be xxxed up) Tivo.

I assume the best soution would to be remove these channels from Tivo and thus it wont try and record getting stuck on the PIN.

Automan.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe we could remap channel 310 to 3100000 and change the pin to 0000


----------

